# Humane killing of mice for snakes



## soupdragon10

I have been debating whether to start breeding a few mice to produce my own food for my snakes as it is sometimes difficult to source the size that I want in my area. I have had experience of breeding mice in the past, so that side doesn't worry me.

My question is which is the most humane way of killing mice? I have read of various methods, and I know in the good old days a quick flick against a metal corner broke the neck and killed them instantly. 

Just wondered if there were newer more effective methods particularly for smaller animals such as pinkies and small baby mice for which the above would not be feasible.


----------



## chrisgard

why dont you just get the mice delivered from a reputable source delivery is only £20ish and if you only have 2 snakes then you only need to order once every 6 months or so, it will probably work out cheaper and much less stressful and time consuming than breeding


----------



## Annihilation

Freezer


----------



## SnakingSprout

Annhilation said:


> Freezer


Freezing is a very painful death, I believe this is what the OP wished to avoid : victory:

A CO2 chamber is your best bet :no1:


----------



## Jack W

SnakingSprout said:


> Freezing is a very painful death, I believe this is what the OP wished to avoid : victory:
> 
> A CO2 chamber is your best bet :no1:


Agreed, freezing is a painful way to kill, and is also considerably slow. Particularly for mammals.

I would go for a co2 chamber, you can make them your self there is a link to a DIY guide somewhere on this forum.


----------



## entbiker

Freezer is painful and cruel so co2 chamber is way to go


----------



## naja-naja

buy frozen pinkies, kill your own adults.


----------



## Annihilation

Sorry, only way i knew how =/


----------



## michael1991

theres a simple answer to this buy frozen online


----------



## Ferret1959

I wouldn't bother breeding rats or mice for a couple of snakes.
It's cheaper to buy some in.
There's plenty to choose from on here and you could get them grown on to the sizes you want.

If packed correctly frozen goods will arrive frozen up to 24 hours later.


As for the person who said put them in the freezer.
Do your research before posting.
Freezing is not really the nicest way to dispatch a mouse.


----------



## Annihilation

Ferret1959 said:


> I wouldn't bother breeding rats or mice for a couple of snakes.
> It's cheaper to buy some in.
> There's plenty to choose from on here and you could get them grown on to the sizes you want.
> 
> If packed correctly frozen goods will arrive frozen up to 24 hours later.
> 
> 
> As for the person who said put them in the freezer.
> Do your research before posting.
> Freezing is not really the nicest way to dispatch a mouse.


 Your right. sorry everyone >.<


----------



## CBR1100XX

soupdragon10 said:


> I have been debating whether to start breeding a few mice to produce my own food for my snakes as it is sometimes difficult to source the size that I want in my area. I have had experience of breeding mice in the past, so that side doesn't worry me.
> 
> My question is which is the most humane way of killing mice? I have read of various methods, and I know in the good old days a quick flick against a metal corner broke the neck and killed them instantly.
> 
> Just wondered if there were newer more effective methods particularly for smaller animals such as pinkies and small baby mice for which the above would not be feasible.


I breed rodents and they are more work than the reps I keep and get more attention daily. Its not that cheap either with daily feeding, cleaning out every few days and I dont use crappy little inadequate tubs like some breeders with all set ups having multi level space and exercise wheels etc. They might be food but they are still treated as pets first.

If you have only a few snakes then best bet is to buy in. As for the most humane method I use CO2 you can create this in a rodent reaper system using (Bi Carb + White Vinager) however its vital that the correct mixture is used to do the job humanely or you can go for CO2 canisters with fitted regulators.


----------



## soupdragon10

Thanks very much for this. I'm not intending to breed at present as with only 2 snakes the freezer is the way to go. However I am hoping to increase my reptile family, and can see a day coming when I will need quite a few mice.

Will look for the thread with CO2 chamber.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

It will take you awhile to cull a pinkie in a co2 chamber :whistling2:


----------



## CBR1100XX

soupdragon10 said:


> Thanks very much for this. I'm not intending to breed at present as with only 2 snakes the freezer is the way to go. However I am hoping to increase my reptile family, and can see a day coming when I will need quite a few mice.
> 
> Will look for the thread with CO2 chamber.


As Mark said CO2 is not good for culling Pinkys. I would only use CO2 with mice or rodents that have moved on from pinky stage. Didnt read your question properly so thought you had asked about mice as in weaned rather than pinks.:whistling2:


----------



## Keir64

Im not sure if this is all that relevant (or humane) but here goes..
I had gerbils when i was about 5, and turns out 1 of them was a male (not intended).. my mum drowned the babies in the sink then we sold the male.. Is drowning humane?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Keir64 said:


> Im not sure if this is all that relevant (or humane) but here goes..
> I had gerbils when i was about 5, and turns out 1 of them was a male (not intended).. my mum drowned the babies in the sink then we sold the male.. Is drowning humane?


Nope, causes the animal stress but if needed and is the only option at the time i see no problem with it as i have had to do it once.

When it comes to mice anything under 5 days old i use the freezing method as long as your freezer is set to a very low setting death happens ina matter of minutes, anything other 5 days should be gassed or other methods of culling should be used ie cervical dislocation ( which i have also had a hand in at trying and i have to say its not for me).


----------



## AeonFLux

Breaking the neck is the quickest and most humane way to kill mice. CO2 can be used but this is best used in mice past weaning as young mice can tolerate quite high concentrations of CO2 and therefore this will be slow in babies.


----------

